# I Wanna See Big Pythons



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

hey everyone, i wanna know if anyone out there has big pythons, i would love to see some pics of peoples adult pythons. i love looking at them when they are huge. 
anyone with adult carpets, i wanna know how mine will look when she is bigger. 
thanks everyone. 
mel. xxxxxx


----------



## alumba (Nov 5, 2006)

go through the pic gallery hav a look there


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 5, 2006)

*Big Pythons*

Water Python 6ft very bitey but kids have no fear . [ She wants to be a Zoo keeper ]


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 5, 2006)

what a sweet job, good luck to her...


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

what a gorgeous gorgeous python. am hopeing to get one of sdaji in a few months. if i am still on his list  ...............................thanks sdaji


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 5, 2006)

*A few years old*

Hope this works. This is a few years old. This old girl was almost 11 feet long and a real sweety.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

oh dave, she is gorgeous. is that some sort of carpet. ???


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 5, 2006)

Mel, sure is - or was. Poor thing passed away 3 years ago. It really broke my heart as she was so placid.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, thats sad hey. i love em. cant wait for my carpet to get that long. she is only 90cm at the moment,. 
by the way, is that your bike, the red one?????


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 5, 2006)

It's one of them. The only difference between boys and men are their toys


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

well. hmm i wont say too much about bikes. but them and tattoos are HUGE HUGE turn ons with me. 
and yeah, they are mens toys.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 5, 2006)

Oi yoo im a boy and i got reptiles, i have a cool toy !


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, so tell me what ur cool toy is.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 5, 2006)

*Sir Kali*

last shed was 2.9m, but he doesnt seem that big


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

he is gorgeous. how old is he to be that size.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 5, 2006)

about 2.5 yo 

Big woose

he has bitten me twice ever, both times were my fault


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah. i am impatient when it comes to them growing. my girl is only 18 months. so still got a bit to go. she is only just about to reach 1 meter. but she is as placid as they come, she has never even got in the ssss position, so i am thankful i have her.


----------



## nom (Nov 5, 2006)

melgalea said:


> well. hmm i wont say too much about bikes. but them and tattoos are HUGE HUGE turn ons with me.
> and yeah, they are mens toys.



Makes 2 of us Mel


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

still have'nt seen big ones yet?


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, these are all pretty average


----------



## junglemad (Nov 5, 2006)

you call an 11 foot carpet average?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, i think i got of track. thanks whitey. haha


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

yes, we want big carpets not average.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 5, 2006)

They don't get too much bigger than 11 foot

P.S love the number plates spilota_v


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

they can max out to 13ft.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah but that was the only good one, 
come on, olives 
scubs
someone


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

ive got a scrub, but he's still a baby.
only 11ft at the moment!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=41908
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=42267


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

i think elapid68 has got a picture with a big scrub from URS.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a pretty big snake but can't post the pic on here, I will be banned for sure!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

do you know what they say when blokes boast about there size of there ...............! lol!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not boasting I'm just being honest!!! LOL


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 5, 2006)

They also say those with big cars or fast bike are just making up for their lack of,........ well that's sooo not true in every case. Yes I agree with the awesome looking scrub. Do you plan on breeding him soon?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

i know what ya mean, im hung like a budgie anyway! lol!
average is about 6ft 6in, (carpet pythons that is)!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

yes, if i can get her a girlfriend.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 5, 2006)

How did you hang that budgie??? LOL I gotta have a baby scrub soon!!!!!!!! We had a 12 foot girl but due to cercumstances beyond our control, she is gone. Woulda made a GREAT pair.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 5, 2006)

I gotta get me a baby scrub, anyone out there with any just let me know. Our winnie would have made a perfect mate for him, if onle we knew where she went...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

Whitey I have seen ur scrub pic.. and I'm with the other ladys in here! The ink is HOT!
... Oops! Theres female legs in the photo... quiet now


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

cheers serpant_lady!
i tend to scare people when they see me! kids anyway!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

i think they are hot. no need for more comments from me.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> It's one of them. The only difference between boys and men are their toys



haha..I love your car's number plate.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

The scrubbie's beautiful too


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## cyclamen (Nov 5, 2006)

oh, was there a scrubbie on that page Serpant_Lady......... LOL
didnt notice. was distracted.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

HAHA I had to look twice megalea


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

ladys id be honored to see some pics of you's and your herps!!!:lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

i just gave u my pics....what i wanna see is more of u......


----------



## pythonkisses (Nov 6, 2006)

One Of My Male Olives (from Russ)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

*sniff* I haven't got any herps due to a move to WA....

As for me a friend took this at our leaving dinner. Having so much fun!! Can you tell??!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

*I'm so attractive*

I'm so attractive...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 6, 2006)

Really nice olive pythonkisses!!! Scary pic serpent lady!!!LOL


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

lol! like a fish!
dont take that offensive.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

I think I scared everyone off this thread


----------



## nom (Nov 6, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I have a pretty big snake but can't post the pic on here, I will be banned for sure!!!



LMAO, oh go on...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 6, 2006)

Well at least someone seen the lighter side of my gag. Good to see nom.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

o u were there just my screen wasn't refreshing proper;y - lol whitey thats ok that was the point


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

good night everyone
Serpant lady - keep those dreams clean (tattoo free) - whitey ur a spunk


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

lol can't promise anything


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh behave you pair.LOL


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

Haha sorry - watched shes the man today - has channing tatum in it and all these naughty thoughts are running around in my head involving that naked washboard stomach and (This has been censored for APS viewing pleasure. Please enjoy your day)... :twisted:


----------



## nom (Nov 6, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Oh behave you pair.LOL



Behave? Nah, bring it on girls  Im having a good laugh tonite...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah why not I suppose. Anythoing for a good laugh.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

*Grrrrr*

What wouldn't make you want to rip his clothes off and (Once again this segmenat a\has been censored for the viewing of APS members. Please enjoy your day and night whilst we extend this message i]to incorperate elevator music to cover the loud groans and grunts coming from behind this message):shock:


----------



## nom (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

I know 
but apparently he is gay - I refuse to believe it .
Anyways off to bed to dream naughty ink filled dreams :twisted:
Kenz


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 6, 2006)

edited cos my pics suck....LoL


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 6, 2006)

*deleted by me*


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 6, 2006)

Buddha said:


> yeah thats from Ashgrove a wild caught animal...there are so many large snakes in the city subs....due to the availablilty of large food items...mmmmmm cats and heaps of posums..heres another but this ones from The Gap..sub couple up from Ashgrove and closer to the NP



I have NEVER seen a snake in the suburbs... hardly even captive ones.. *sigh* silly built up Sydney suburbs with no natives around.. *sigh*


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. u know i live over at forest lake buddha, and we have never ever seen one. u know geoff jacobs??? thats who i brought my carpet off, he is a lovely guy, showed me all his reptiles. nice stuff.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah. u must have a really rewarding job. i have heard of brisbane snake catchers. do u own it.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. one of my clients had to call in someone to remove a blue tongue and they charged her $60 and went and put it in her back yard. haha. made me laugh.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, i thought it was a bit steep to move a blue tongue . but you know. 
anyway, off to workies now. lucky me. have a great day every one. see ya all tonight.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 6, 2006)

they say coastals get to be about 14ft long.......:| Pythons range in size from 1 to 6 metres (3 to 20 feet ) in length.


----------



## kevlocc (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is 3 from collection all burms #1 is my male albino 7 footer #2 is my male normal colored 9.5 footer and last but not least is my 13.5 normal female


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

big carpet buddha


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello everyone back again!! - wow look at all the pics that have been put up! Awesome snakes guys!
Lol kevalocc my mum just walked past and saw your male burm on the pool table "If that thing came on my table I would be more than happy to walk awa and let him have it!!"
she's not much of a herp person... 
LOL Megalea. the funny bit is they put it in her backyard haha, oh well next time she can just put it cack outside and save $60lol


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

tell me about it serpant_lady. i would be p%$#^d off to pay $60 for a lizard to move 10 meters. lol
but i didnt hav to pay, so i dont care. 
nice burm kevlocc. i am a huge fan of the burmese pythons. wish we could hav em here. the albino is gorgeous.


----------



## mitchyj (Nov 6, 2006)

hey kevlocc i thought u wernt allowed to keep exotics in australia or are u in a differnent country


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 6, 2006)

kevlocc is in the U.S mitchyj


----------



## kevlocc (Nov 6, 2006)

Ya im in USA but pretty soon we'll just like A.U
they are tring to pass laws on snakes over 6 feet.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2006)

kevlocc said:


> Ya im in USA but pretty soon we'll just like A.U
> they are tring to pass laws on snakes over 6 feet.



:shock: dont leave u many options, is it a safety factor? cos it only really leaves u childrens pythons and vens (much safer) haha.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, this guy ain't mine, but as far as Diamonds go I reckon he's one of the biggest I've ever seen! (Prove me wrong ppls!!! I dares ya!!! :evil: ) 

These couple of piccies are me with the keeper of this fella, and the other with my overly snake tolerant kids :lol:


----------



## freddy (Nov 6, 2006)

:shock: :shock: is that you in the commando hat moosey?:?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow big diamond


----------



## Beechy (Nov 6, 2006)

heres my female coastal, shes around 5 yo


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

thats cool!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2006)

Beechy, either your huge and thats an annaconda in disguise or those are some tiny armchairs :lol:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

haha i had to go bac and look but u r right! lol


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

lol, i didnt notice that! lol!
andre the giant!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 6, 2006)

freddy said:


> :shock: :shock: is that you in the commando hat moosey?:?



Yeah, actually it's my sons :lol: I use it to hunt the elusive flatheads in the river :lol:


----------



## nom (Nov 6, 2006)

wow, that diamond is huge, your girls are like my guys, no fear


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 6, 2006)

nom said:


> wow, that diamond is huge, your girls are like my guys, no fear



Hey! My youngest daughter sleeps with a Darwin python for comfort!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

Well it would probably protect her from a lot. I hear the boogie man is terrified of snakes!


----------



## crackers (Nov 7, 2006)

*big carpets*

hear is my boy bredli's mum at 8 years


----------



## Tofelofogus (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a pic of my deceased Diamond Python (and a juv water python).

Tof


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

That diamond is sooo cool. Awesome colours. My old girl Annie was that big but with a bigger boof head, she was only black and white though. (geez I wish I still had her) sob.


----------



## carpetviper (Mar 6, 2007)

Heres my 14ft Burmese Prince and Im from the UK


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 6, 2007)

Olive python Jungle python and Diamond Python


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 6, 2007)

these have been posted before.11ft,11kg wild coastal and a 4m anaconda we caught in brazil


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2007)

Me 8 foot coastal. Handles very well.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 6, 2007)

*A snake attacking a train...*

Here's a picture of a massive python attacking a train - in the latest movie - Snakes on a Train (sorry, i know, it's been done before...)


----------



## liasis (Mar 6, 2007)

this is my male olive he is 9 1/2 i have a female that is a foot longer and almost twice as fat the next biggest snake i have is a 9 1/2 foot coastal female enjoy


----------



## Gekkocha (Mar 11, 2007)

*big carpets*

Female coastal





This one is a male


----------



## krusty (Mar 18, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Well, this guy ain't mine, but as far as Diamonds go I reckon he's one of the biggest I've ever seen! (Prove me wrong ppls!!! I dares ya!!! :evil: )
> 
> i'll take that dare moose.......check this big boy out he was found crossing the road in north n.s.w.
> on the coast and i will say its bigger than the one in your photo.......sorry but your wrong.lol,lol,lol.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 18, 2007)

JESUS!! That diamond looks like it's been eating steroid-injected children!! It's a MONSTER...


----------



## horsenz (Mar 18, 2007)

Aslan said:


> JESUS!! That diamond looks like it's been eating steroid-injected children!! It's a MONSTER...


hehehehehe LOL:lol:


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 18, 2007)

Aslan said:


> JESUS!! That diamond looks like it's been eating steroid-injected children!! It's a MONSTER...



LOL we can only hope


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 18, 2007)

how long ago was this snake found is it still alive?? big python!!
cheers.


----------



## krusty (Mar 18, 2007)

inthegrass said:


> how long ago was this snake found is it still alive?? big python!!
> cheers.



it was only found last year or the year before,not shaw if still alive.


----------



## jamesr (Mar 18, 2007)

slimebo said:


> these have been posted before.11ft,11kg wild coastal and a 4m anaconda we caught in brazil


hey
just wondering what type of material that is in the background 
nice snakes 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## cement (Mar 18, 2007)

big diamond allright, Geeeeez


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy shiznits thats gotto be a record for a diamond.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow that's a huge diamond!! I know our boy's not in the running for biggest diamond but he's still a decent size and he's grown some more since these photo's were taken! At xmas he was 7ft and very heavy!! We still adore him!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## little guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Meet Harry he is the most placid python i know and has worked with kid's all his life. 8 year's old 9ft+ in the old scale I hope you like him.


----------



## Sammccarthy (Apr 22, 2007)

i still cant get over krustys diamond how much did it way.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 22, 2007)

well done whitey! when did u get a second scrubby?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 22, 2007)

couple months ago now.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 22, 2007)

thats great! looking good! they live together? or just together for the pic?


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 22, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Wow that's a huge diamond!! I know our boy's not in the running for biggest diamond but he's still a decent size and he's grown some more since these photo's were taken! At xmas he was 7ft and very heavy!! We still adore him!


 
That is a beautiful snake!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 22, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> thats great! looking good! they live together? or just together for the pic?


they live together, both are coming up to a shed in the next few days.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 22, 2007)

Some. 

I have a big coastal carpet too, which i should take some pics of (lazy!)


----------



## Snakeaddict (May 14, 2007)

nice big black head


----------



## cyclamen (May 14, 2007)

thats one MASSIVE bhp mate


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 14, 2007)

LOL good to see that this thread is still going on


----------

